# Nodule and lab results



## aquabean (Apr 23, 2013)

I got some new test results back but I'm not sure what they mean: TPO AB <10 (<=35) and thyroglobulin AB <20.0 (<=20.0).

Previous tests: TSH 1.26 (0.10-5.50) Total T3 87 (50-170) Free T4 1.0 (0.8-1.7). Background: found a nodule a couple weeks ago:

"The slides are cellular and show follicular epithelium
predominantly arranged in trabecular and micro-acinar groups with
scant-to-absent colloid. The groups do not have smooth luminal
edges. There are no intranuclear inclusions although there are many
red blood cells overlying nuclei simulating inclusions.. The
findings are most consistent with a follicular neoplasm and the
differential diagnosis includes follicular adenoma, follicular
carcinoma, and papillary carcinoma. Clinical and radiographic
correlation is suggested. Consider clinical intervention. The
associated risk of malignancy as defined by Bethesda is 15-30%(Ali
SZ and Cibas ES ed.; The Bethesda System for Reporting Thyroid
Cytopathology. Springer 2010)."

"The left lobe measures 1.9 x 2.2 x 4.5 cm. There is a
1.7 x 2.1 x 3.0 cm fairly well marginated heterogeneously
isoechoic nodule with internal vascularity, but no calcifications,
in the left thyroid lobe. The echogenicity of the parenchyma in
the left lobe is otherwise normal. ** IMPRESSION **:
1.7 x 2.1 x 3.0 cm fairly well marginated isoechoic solid nodule
with internal vascularity, but no calcifications in the left
thyroid lobe."

I feel kind of hypo but 3 docs I have said I am fine so maybe it's just from low iron/ferritin and the mass growing on part of my thyroid :\


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, you free t4 is on the low side. So is your total t3....but it's hard to tell much with the total (as opposed to the free) number. So I don't doubt you feel hypo!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aquabean said:


> I got some new test results back but I'm not sure what they mean: TPO AB <10 (<=35) and thyroglobulin AB <20.0 (<=20.0).
> 
> Previous tests: TSH 1.26 (0.10-5.50) Total T3 87 (50-170) Free T4 1.0 (0.8-1.7). Background: found a nodule a couple weeks ago:
> 
> ...


Are you getting set up for surgery? While that is only the T3; it is might low. You must feel tired?


----------



## aquabean (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm trying to decide if I want to do surgery this month or next, as we're moving the first week of June (don't really want to do it at all, lol!). Yes, I feel tired most of the day despite getting 8+ hours of sleep :\ I had a miscarriage 2 1/2 months ago the seems to have kicked started all this or something.


----------



## aquabean (Apr 23, 2013)

Do the antibodies mean it's more likely to be cancer?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Antibodies only mean your thyroid is under attack, but it doesn't define the nature of the attack. That said, autoimmune issues mean you are at increased risk of cancer.


----------

